# wie findet ihr GTA 4 ?



## newsera (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wie findet ihr GTA 4 ? Ich bin noch unschlüssig ob ichs mir kaufen soll. Man hört ja viel schlechtes wenn man z.b mal auf amazon Amazon Test die rezessionen durchliest. Beim googlen hab ich jetzt aber doch auch etwas positives gefunden http://gamestest-blog.blogspot.com/2008/12...test-fr-pc.html

Meint ihr man muss einfach glück haben, dass es bei manchen läuft und bei anderen nicht? die passende hardware hätte ich dafür. Sagt mir mal eure meinung.

Guten rutscjh


----------



## LoLTroll (31. Dezember 2008)

GTA 4 ist spielerisch ohne Zweifel eines der besten GTAs und mit recht eines der Topspiele 2009.

Leider haben die Kollegen von Rock* es bei der Aufbohrung von der PC-Version etwas übertrieben. Das führt dazu, dass das Spiel in den höchsten Einstellungen zwar extrem gut aussieht und ein richtiges Großstadtfeeling aufkommt, jedoch ist das Spiel so auf keinem jetzigen Rechner spielbar ist.

Aber selbst auf mittleren Einstellungen sieht es noch gut aus und ist von der Performance ohne weiteres spielbar (jedenfals bei mir). Jedoch musst du mal schauen ob es bekannte Probleme mit Teilen deiner PC-Konfiguration gibt, zZ ist das Spiel leider auf vielen ATI- und einigen Nvidiakarten ohne ersichtlichen Grund nicht spielbar (im Sinne von "Das Programm startet erst gar nicht")


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich selber sehe GTA IV als das Spiel des Jahres an aus den einfachen Grund, das top spiele wie Far Cry II floppten und auch Spielerisch ist GTA IV auf einen hohen Niveau. Die Story und die Umsetzung sind genial. Einen Guten rechner vorrausgesetzt und du kannst dir das Spiel kaufen. 
Nun ist schon der 1. Patch draußen der einige Fehler behebt u.a. Texturfehler bei einigen wenigen Nvidia Grafikkarten und das das Spiel nun läuft auf (fast) allen ATI Graka´s.


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe GTA IV auch und bin größtenteils zufrieden.
Nvida und ATI haben übrigens extra Treiber frü GTA IV rausgebraucht mit denen das Spiel besser laufen soll.
Als ich GTA IV das erste mal gespielt hatte hatte ich auch Grafikfehler, aber der Treiber hat geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielerisch und Grafisch gesehen ist es sicherlich ein Top-Spiel.
Der eingebaute Multiplayer ist auch gut geworden aber hat den Nachteil das es keine "festen" Server gibt auf die man gehen kann, also kann man auch keine Lieblingsserver haben. (wie damals in SA:MP)
Die Missionen sind auch super, aber ich fand die ganze Story ein bisschen kurz.
Was mir auch aus GTA SA fehlt sind das Land und die Dörfer, Flugzeuge und die "RP-Stats" (veränderbares Gewicht etc.).

Auch wenn mir ein bisschen was fehlt würde und werde ich es trotzdem weiterempfehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Januar 2009)

Falls du auf Gewalt, Schießereien, Einschlagen auf wehrlos auf dem Boden liegenden Zivilisten und derartige Dinge stehst und dir dabei einer abgeht, kauf dir GTA 4, falls du eher weniger Spaß und Spannung dabei empfindest einen Kleinkriminellen Assofack zu spielen, solltest Du die Finger von GTA lassen. Sicher hat die Grafik so ihren eigenen Stil, Physik, Engine und so weiter sind super, trotzdem könnte ich kotzen, dass ein Spiel mit solchen Inhalten auf den deutschen Markt kommt.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Wenn dir solche Spiel*e* nicht gefallen solltest du dir lieber nen großen großen Eimer besorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht daneben kotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Zez (1. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Falls du auf Gewalt, Schießereien, Einschlagen auf wehrlos auf dem Boden liegenden Zivilisten und derartige Dinge stehst und dir dabei einer abgeht, kauf dir GTA 4, falls du eher weniger Spaß und Spannung dabei empfindest einen Kleinkriminellen Assofack zu spielen, solltest Du die Finger von GTA lassen. Sicher hat die Grafik so ihren eigenen Stil, Physik, Engine und so weiter sind super, trotzdem könnte ich kotzen, dass ein Spiel mit solchen Inhalten auf den deutschen Markt kommt.
> Viel Spaß.


Als ob man in Warhammer nicht als Chaos wherlose Bürger schlägt ... selbst in WoW gibt es eine Quest, in der man gezielt Leichen schänden muss ...

Der Inhalt unterscheidet sich kaum - nur ist er anders verpackt ... Anstatt das du eine böse Fantasy-figur spielst, welche die wehrlosen Bürger des Imperiums umbringt, bist du eiben ein böser Gangster, welcher wehrlose Großstadt-Bürger umbringt.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Januar 2009)

Also du siehst da wirklich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Darstellungen? In dem einen Spiel befindest du dich in einer realitätsähnlichen Welt, in der du ja ein sehr realistisches Kampfsystem hast, wo du auf den Gegner schlagen kannst während er auf dem Boden liegt und nochmal nachtreten usw. .
In dem anderen Spiel befindest du dich in einer komplett fiktiven Fantasy-Welt in der die Gewalt-darstellenden Animationen ungeähr denen von Zelda gleichen?
Außerdem ist der Beweggrund in jedem der Spiele ein anderer.

In GTA kannst du ja leute auf der straße einfach auf brutale art und weise umbringen aus spaß oder des geldes wegen. Meist ist aber sicherlich Variante 1 der Beweggrund. Ich finde einfach dass das so in die Richtung Postal geht... Gewaltverherrlichende Darstellung.
In WAR hast du sehr künstlich aussehende Kampfanimationen wie irgendwelche Schnitte in der Luft oder irgendwelche Nebelaufwirbelungen.


----------



## Zez (1. Januar 2009)

Ja und?
Wie man das dargestellte aufnimmt, ist eine andere Sache.
Und klar spielt das eine in der reelen Welt - aber soll nur, weil es sie auch real gibt, unsere Welt nicht als Schauplatz für PC spiele genommen werden?


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Januar 2009)

Naja gut aber wo ziehst du da die Grenze? Kommt halt drauf an, wie weit man das im Spiel mit den eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen - falls vorhanden - vereinbaren kann...
Fändest du beispielsweise auch Computerspiele gut, in dem es darum geht Frauen möglichst brutal zu vergewaltigen und dafür Punkte zu kriegen? Ich find da ist nicht wirklich der große Unterschied zu GTA, vor allem konnte man wenn ich mich recht erinnere in den älteren gta's leuten auch die köpfe mit der kettensäge abreißen?

ich find sowas einfach nicht richtig, weil es abstumpft und bei manchen leuten vllt. dazu führt eine geringere Hemmschwelle zu haben.


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2009)

Wuuaaahhh Killerspiel Diskussion mal wieder hört das denn nie auf??


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> vor allem konnte man wenn ich mich recht erinnere in den älteren gta's leuten auch die köpfe mit der kettensäge abreißen?


Sry aber das konnte man in der Deutschen Version noch nie...
Ich bin der Meinung wer es noch nie gespielt hat sollte sich auch nich drüber aufregen... is ja fast wie bei AoC.

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Naja gut aber wo ziehst du da die Grenze? Kommt halt drauf an, wie weit man das im Spiel mit den eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen - falls vorhanden - vereinbaren kann...
> Fändest du beispielsweise auch Computerspiele gut, in dem es darum geht Frauen möglichst brutal zu vergewaltigen und dafür Punkte zu kriegen? Ich find da ist nicht wirklich der große Unterschied zu GTA, vor allem konnte man wenn ich mich recht erinnere in den älteren gta's leuten auch die köpfe mit der kettensäge abreißen?
> 
> ich find sowas einfach nicht richtig, weil es abstumpft und bei manchen leuten vllt. dazu führt eine geringere Hemmschwelle zu haben.


Ähem bitte? In GTA wirst du niemals zu einen Punkt kommen wo du Frauen brutal vergewaltigen sollst! Zwischen GTA und sowas ist ein deutlicher riesiger Unterschied! GTA ist genau genommen eine Satire an Amerika, es zeigt wie es dort in einigen Teilen wirklich ist. Und zu den Thema "Wehrlos", viele wehren sich in GTA und liegst du am Boden hauen sie selber nochmal nach, nicht nur immer du selbst. 
Und zu den Köpfen... öhem lol? Liest du nur Zeitungen bzw siehst Sendungen wo so etwas behauptet wird? Du konntest in *keinen* GTA weder in der Englischen noch in der Deutschen Version Köpfe absägen! und man kann mitner Kettensäge nichtmal köpfe "abreißen".

Und zum letzten: Ich habe bisher jeden GTA teil gespielt und bin genauso wie vorher der gleiche Mensch. Aber schön, sicherlich bist du so einer der sich auch dieser Köln Pedition anschließt und für sowas ist.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Januar 2009)

Ihr macht es euch natürlich schön einfach mich einfach direkt, ohne Begründung, in diese Ecke zu drängen, der unwissenden Leute, die sich garnicht mit den Spielen auskennen.

Ich habe mal gta 1 gespielt, gta 2, gta 3, UND gta 4; Das mit dem Frauen vergewaltigen bezog sich nicht auf gta -.-" das war eine Frage zu einem fiktiven Spiel...

Ich bin kein "Hey, macht doch mal frieden, mheey"-Typ, Titel wie "Natural Born Killers", "Pulp Fiction" u.Ä gehören zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen, es ist auch ziemlich einfach da endlos reinzu interpretieren in meine paar sätze die ich (kurze info am rande) in der 40sten Stunde in der ich am stück wach bin geschrieben hab, deswegen kann es schon sein, dass teile meiner sätze etwas undeutlicher sind.

edit: gelöscht

Ich habe mich übrigens schon sehr oft und intensiv mit dem Thema Ego-Shooter und wie es von Medien oftmals diabolisiert wird auseinandergesetzt, bestes und erstes beispiel war ja columbine highschool, ich habe da meine eigenen ansichten zu und verbinde das auch in keinster weise mit gta 4, mir ging es da um was ganz anderes. Bitte ignoriert einfach was ich gesagt habe wenn hier direkt so haufen an fehlinterpretationen kommen... -.-"


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Januar 2009)

ich habe mir mal die ganzen videos angeschaut, das meiste wusste ich natürlich schon, war aber dennoch recht unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Januar 2009)

ich finde diese ganze "Killerspiel"diskussion müßig. Hier kämpfen 2 Lobbys gegeneinander, die niemals zu einem Kompromiss kommen werden.

Leider gehört ein Großteil der Medien zu der "Contra Computerspiele" Seite.

Trozalledem finde ich eine Aussage dieses Lönler Petitionsvereins richtig gut. Einer der Initiatoren hatte irgendwo gesagt, dass die Schutzgesetze zu lasch seinen, man solle sich mehr an England oder Österreich orentieren.
Gut so! Orientierung an 2 der EU-Länder mit den laschesten Computerspiel-Gesetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (2. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich finde diese ganze "Killerspiel"diskussion müßig. Hier kämpfen 2 Lobbys gegeneinander, die niemals zu einem Kompromiss kommen werden.
> 
> Leider gehört ein Großteil der Medien zu der "Contra Computerspiele" Seite.
> 
> ...



So, ich bin jetzt wieder ausgeschlafen und fit dabei;
Nochmal, falls ich mich noch nicht genug von der Anti-Computersiele Front distanziert habe, Computerspiele - auch solche wie Counter-Strike o.Ä - waren und werden niemals der Grund eines Schulmassakers sein. Die Beweggründe der Täter sind in jedem Fall individuell, wobei Ich persönlich sogar in vielen Fällen mutmaße, dass die Täter viel mehr von Opfern zu Tätern geworden sind; Nehmen wir das Beispiel Columbine Highschool.
Ich habe mich schon des Öfteren mit nach Deutschland ausgewanderten US-Bürgern unterhalten, die mir von einer Art Klassen- und Rangsystem innerhalb der Schulen erzählten, beispielsweise haben an den meisten Schulen dort die Footballer einen eigenen Korridor mit Schränken, die "Looser", sowie Nerds und sonstige "niedere Kreaturen". Ablehnung und heftige Erniedrigungen stehen dann teilweise auf der Tagesordnung.. von seiten der "beliebten, tollen Leute". Das was mir erzählt wurde, geht da schon über das Mobbing hinaus, das man hier aus Deutschland kennt. Wovon ich genau gehört habe, werde ich jetzt um die Frühstückszeit nicht wiedergeben.

Also jetzt meine kurze Laienmeinung zu den "Schul-Massakern";
Viele der Täter waren höchstwahrscheinlich noch mitten in der Pubertät und hatten somit schon mit den "normalen" Problemen jener zu schaffen; Wenn dann noch manche - aus einer Vielzahl an möglichen -  Faktoren hinzukommen wie
- dass ihnen Erniedrigungen in der Schule wiederfahren (kurz, Mobbing)
- starke Ablehnung d. andern Geschlechts
- Kontakt mit Drogen o.Ä
- aus diesen oder anderen Gründen verursachter Rückzug aus dem Alltagsleben

Das wiederum kann erstmal ein Beweggrund gewesen sein, dass der/die Täter sich in Computerspiele flüchten. Inwiefern und ob überhaupt Computerspiele in einer solchen Situation Gewalt und Mord als Ausweg suggestieren ist weiterhin noch nicht bewiesen.
Tatsache ist allerdings, dass es weit öfter Nachahmungstäter bei Spielfilmen wie z.B den oft missinterpretierten "Natural Born Killers" oder anderen gewalt zeigenden, aber nicht unbedingt verherrlichenden, gibt.

So das gesamte Statement musste ich jetzt ausschließlich desshalb abgegeben, da mir vorgeworfen wurde zu der breiten "Killer-Spiele töten Menschen"-Fraktion zu gehören, die ausschließlich durch reißerische und unwahre Texte diverser - eigentlich qualitativ hochwertiger - Magazine und Fernsehsender entstanden ist.
Also wie gesagt, das hat nichts mit meiner Meinung zu tun, es gibt nicht immer nur Schwarz und Weiß. Ich wollte damit nur anmerken, dass mir das Spiel persönlich missfällt, weil ich dabei keinen Spaß haben kann, dauernd Leute zu überfahren und zusammenzuschlagen, ist nichts für mich. Wer darauf steht, kann es gerne spielen. Ich denke auch nicht dass GTA 4 irgendwelche Auswirkungen in negativer Hinsicht haben kann, ich denke höchstens bei Menschen, die noch nicht über eine gewisse geistige Reife verfügen und wirklich exessiv spielen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## prontopronto (3. Januar 2009)

GTA 4 lief bei mir leider nicht, auch nicht nach Patcherei..
ATI 4870 , beim Kollegen mit 4850 lief es aber nach dem ersten Patch.. naja egal, habs zurükgeben können da Amazon wohl anhand der heftigen Rezensionen sich nicht quer stellen wollte/konnte ...

Habs auf der PS3 aber fast durch und kanns nur empfehlen, kommt schon ein recht gutes Story- atmosphärisch passendes Feeling auf. 
Und wer es mit genug Abstand als Spiel sieht, wird da auch kein Problem mit der Gewaltdarstellung haben.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde es scheiße es is viel zu viel drumherum weil man überall Ruf haben muss und ständich irgent ein depp Anruft....


Ich fande GTA3 immer noch das beste.


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2009)

prontopronto schrieb:


> GTA 4 lief bei mir leider nicht, auch nicht nach Patcherei..
> ATI 4870 , beim Kollegen mit 4850 lief es aber nach dem ersten Patch.. naja egal, habs zurükgeben können da Amazon wohl anhand der heftigen Rezensionen sich nicht quer stellen wollte/konnte ...
> 
> Habs auf der PS3 aber fast durch und kanns nur empfehlen, kommt schon ein recht gutes Story- atmosphärisch passendes Feeling auf.
> Und wer es mit genug Abstand als Spiel sieht, wird da auch kein Problem mit der Gewaltdarstellung haben.



Wieso kaufst du es noch für den Pc wenn du es schon für die ps3 hast? Wenn ich solches zeug über die PC-version höre bin ich froh, dass ich die xbox360 version habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



neo1986 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es scheiße es is viel zu viel drumherum weil man überall Ruf haben muss und ständich irgent ein depp Anruft....
> Ich fande GTA3 immer noch das beste.



Das ist genau das gleiche wie in San Andreas, dort kann man ja Kleider kaufen, eine Freundin haben etc., das sind lustige beschäftigungen wenn man das Spiel durch hat. Und Ruf muss man ja eigentlich auch nicht haben um alle Missionen durchzuspielen, du brauchst Ruf nur um 100% fertig zu haben, und spezielle Sachen, wie zum Beispiel Brucie's Helitaxci freizuschalten.


----------



## Tyhron (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch froh, dass ich es für die XBox360 gekauft habe.
1. Musste ich nicht länger auf die PC-Version warten 
und 2. gab es keine besagten Probleme bei der Xbox-Version.

Aber dennoch ist GTA4 ein spitzen Spiel. Muss man einfach mal gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Tyhron schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh, dass ich es für die XBox360 gekauft habe.
> 1. Musste ich nicht länger auf die PC-Version warten
> und 2. gab es keine besagten Probleme bei der Xbox-Version.
> 
> ...



Dafür kann ich 4x weiter schauen und hab nen Videoeditor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich 4x weiter schauen und hab nen Videoeditor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UNd ich hab tollere Explosionen, feuerdetails, und das nervige Flimmern das auf der Xbox manchmal auftrat ist nicht mehr :>
GTA IV issen must have spiel einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (3. Januar 2009)

Gewalt?Schiesserei?Einschlagen? 
Endlich mal spielemäßig die volle Sau rauslassen und das ausleben,was einem im RL vergönnt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (5. Januar 2009)

also ich find GTA4 nicht schlecht, nur die Fahrzeugsteuerung find ich zu realistisch, hab erstmal was gebraucht bis ich sauber um die Kurve fahren konnte

klar weiss ich das passt so und nicht anders ins Spiel, und ich "schmunzel" auch teils wenn ich die Pixelmännchen überfahr und die dank RagDoll wegpurzeln ;>

7/10 Punkte geb ich dem Spiel


----------

